

G-Wan vs Varnish, nginx, lighty - jacquesm
http://gwan.ch/benchmark

======
rasur
Ah yes, the old "perform it only on localhost" benchmark. Those pesky
networks, they're just bottlenecks for a webserver.

I'd take this benchmark more seriously if it was a little bit less artificial.

(edit: for grammar)

------
kaolinite
G-Wan interests me however it's closed-source and the creator seems a bit..
well.. 'something'. Elitist, perhaps.

I've noticed he turns a number of things into mini-rants. There used to be a
rant on the download page about how it's closed-source because open-source is
actually less free, blah blah blah.

It just seems.. off. I think in most cases it's better to go with a project
that has a big and stable community.

I think this post sums him up quite well:
<http://forum.gwan.com/index.php?p=/discussion/comment/247/>

He's a bit too angry for me to be able to trust him.

~~~
buro9
He might just have strong opinions based on his experience.

Certainly you could level most of your post against the author of Varnish, but
then you read his rants and feel that they're valid, and you look at his code
and it's some of the best I've seen, and you look at his track record and who
is using Varnish and are won over.

Rants aren't bad things, I want highly opinionated leaders of projects to be
good steers for them. You just need to decide whether you agree with the rant
(and the direction of the project you could project from those views) and make
your own decision on whether to use the software.

As rants are usually subjective, there's going to be a load of people out
there who will want to use the software on those terms.

~~~
kaolinite
Sure, there's nothing wrong with rants. I agree. I wouldn't be using Linux if
I didn't use software by creators who rant a lot ;-)

There's just something off about G-WAN, something different. I can't place it
exactly. It just makes me not want to trust it.

------
samuel1604
Did I miss something? quoting <http://gwan.ch/en_scalability.html> :

15 years ago, IBM acquired Apache – which is still the market leader today.

